# Search your name in Google images...what's the first picture?



## Nox (Aug 26, 2008)

I saw this cool idea for a thread on another forum, and it turned out to have some pretty hilarious results.  I wanna see what everyone comes up with in Google Images when you type your name.

You don't have to reveal your first name if you don't want to, just post the picture.

Mine is:


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Ummmm...this is a weird picture (but it was the first) LOL


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

this thread is gonna be ridiculous lol


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Ummmm...this is a weird picture (but it was the first) LOL




_

 
WAIT...are you George Bush?


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_WAIT...are you George Bush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO...no, but for some reason his face appeared in my crotch


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2008)

How random?


----------



## Nox (Aug 26, 2008)

LMAO, I'm laughing already at the results!  

That baby is just so precious Aziajs.  Look at the little bit of drool dripping out of his mouth, awwww!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 26, 2008)

hmmmm..........not bad at all *this is the first picture, I''ll take it!
[URL="http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:M7NssxPjBc9ILM:http://www.blo.org/press_photos/algeri/Headshots/Brown_Eudora_Zulma.jpg"]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:...dora_Zulma.jpg[/URL]
but this one? AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
[URL="http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:nQinzRtE-DvYuM:http://bp3.blogger.com/_-ZdCEhhgjAw/R2AfXTNgyuI/AAAAAAAAAok/YuukD-MYQ4E/s400/z1.bmp"]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:...4E/s400/z1.bmp[/URL]


----------



## Nox (Aug 26, 2008)

^ Roflmao at the second one!!!!!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 26, 2008)

WTF???????


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2008)

My first wasn't too funny... 
like the suite!





But my second one was kind of random...


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 26, 2008)

Which makes sense since I HAVE A GRANDMA NAME!!!!


Not that I'm bitter or anything.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL - if you don't believe me google heather


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 26, 2008)

umm... yeah. lol


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Aug 26, 2008)

It's true, I do.


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL @ heather...  Did you know that's Heather Mills? (before she lost her leg obvs.) she used to be a nude "lingerie model", yikes..


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.theage.com.au/ffximage/20..._300x397,0.jpg

cool, but shes actually a girl that was murdered in australia... that makes me feel great!
the first one on the second row actually IS me though haha..

caroline byrnes - Google Image Search


----------



## xXmakeupaddictX (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## laperle (Aug 26, 2008)

The still from a video I've made with my friend Philipp. We got into some festivals, so my name appears as a filmmaker.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xXmakeupaddictX* 

 
_

_

 
I think I have found my new avatar.

I love this topic!  Very cute idea Nox.


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh. My. G*d
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was laughing me arse off until I googled my name.  

Seriously, it's from something so creepy as the "moaning lisa slideshow" apparently.  I'm gonna have nightmares.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 26, 2008)

googled my name Siobhan and it came up with Siobhan Fahey from bananarama, its funny because I was named after her!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Aug 26, 2008)

I am ok with this!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 26, 2008)

and my second:






hope the images aren't too big! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and if you watch ANTM you now know my first name is Sara


----------



## rbella (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_



_

 
This freaks my shizz out big time!!


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's mine...






And no...my name is neither Amanda, Barrie or Cleo....


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Aug 27, 2008)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1383/...1c88f9.jpg?v=0

Uuh, and I don't believe in marriage... Weird!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 27, 2008)

Apparently I'm a um Fat Cat


----------



## SuSana (Aug 27, 2008)

I've never even heard of this lady...


----------



## laperle (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_





Apparently I'm a um Fat Cat_

 

My God! I'd never be able to indentify this creature...


----------



## TDoll (Aug 27, 2008)

lol

Classy.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I've never even heard of this lady...




_

 
She was on a soap opera I used to watch years ago! Sunset Beach.  It came on before or after Days of Our Lives. I looove Days of Our Lives..lol


----------



## Hilly (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.fightthebias.com/Resource...ary-closer.jpg

Clearly my name is Hillary.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_She was on a soap opera I used to watch years ago! Sunset Beach.  It came on before or after Days of Our Lives. I looove Days of Our Lives..lol_

 
I used to watch DOOL when I was in high school.  Everyday I would watch and report what happened to my Mom since she was at work, ah memories


----------



## courtastic (Aug 27, 2008)

She's pretty, I approve! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is the second result. *sigh*


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_http://www.fightthebias.com/Resource...ary-closer.jpg

Clearly my name is Hillary._

 
That baby cracks me up lol....Must be a Republican


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 27, 2008)

lol high school musical


----------



## lustrare (Aug 27, 2008)

Haha, this is kinda funny.. I searched my full name and got my Imeem account. Funny thing is, I don't get my picture, I get pictures of the friends I added. o_o






My friend's icon, lol. I don't wanna post the other one because I don't have his permission to post his picture. :]


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 27, 2008)

(Clickable) It's a weird scribbly owl.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 27, 2008)

.. i'm named after a place in Turkey....so there you go lol


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm this is okay I suppose

This is the 2nd one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Disgusting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha fun thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 27, 2008)

WHAT IN GODS NAME IS THIS!??


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_




WHAT IN GODS NAME IS THIS!??_

 
OMG! That picture is scary as hell LOL


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 27, 2008)

Elaine of Seinfeld! LOL


----------



## COBI (Aug 27, 2008)

First name (apparently she will be playing Laura Bush in an Oliver Stone movie):





Specktra User Name (same as first pic on list, but I chose a smaller version]:


----------



## User49 (Aug 27, 2008)

This is hilarious! Talk about random! Lol! Here's mine : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not quite as amusing as everyone elses but hey! lol.


----------



## User49 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_This is the 2nd one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Disgusting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha fun thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

lol- i think it's a baby fish ? lol...


----------



## Nox (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_




WHAT IN GODS NAME IS THIS!??_

 




 Aaaaaggghhh!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_LOL @ heather...  Did you know that's Heather Mills? (before she lost her leg obvs.) she used to be a nude "lingerie model", yikes.._

 
OMFG IT IS! Ewww I'm glad it was censored, I couldn't handle Heather Mill's vajayjay.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 27, 2008)

mines too rude to post! lol
infact nearly all of them are..
its laura


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 27, 2008)

Uhhh....not me? lol And her name isn't spelled the same, when I type in Ashlee, google assumes it's a mistake, and changes it to Ashley.


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Okay not tasteful but I love the sport of boxing (that's how I met my hubby) and I'm a superman fan...LOL.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Aug 27, 2008)

I googled just my first name, Michelle. I just wikipedia'd her and her name is Michelle Bass, she's famous in the UK.


----------



## n_c (Aug 27, 2008)

very random

Cabo San Lucas, Baja California, Mexico


----------



## Willa (Aug 27, 2008)

With my complete name :





With my first name :


----------



## April47 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_





Apparently I'm a um Fat Cat_

 
Actually I believe that's a bunny...

This is my picture. Very boring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 27, 2008)

This the first picture that came up


----------



## bis (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_





Apparently I'm a um Fat Cat_

 
That's from cuteoverload and is actually a bunny. So you are not a fat cat, if at all you are a bunny that got too close to the socket.

At least yours all are funny.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Aug 27, 2008)

This is mine with my full name.... WTF!!!

http://www.viennafair.at/wku/2008/nt...rginal/070.jpg





Apparently i am a tan labrador cross... whose gone missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When I search just natasha all i get are porn stars and dogs lol...


----------



## Divinity (Aug 27, 2008)

Def. not me...Jessica Cuthbert, University of Windsor grad.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 27, 2008)

First image from full name. O_O





Second image. How cuuuuute.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 27, 2008)

I turned off the moderate safety search  and Yikes the first one from my name was a naked guy holding his guy parts up for the world to see..... Thank goodness for the Moderate safety search.


----------



## lilsuzy (Aug 27, 2008)

http://m.blog.hu/ce/celebvids/image/...age_S01E08.jpg
What the heck!! LOL!


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.hbo.com/films/gracie/img/...eaters_now.jpg





I can live with this--although not as exciting as others name search on Google!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_I am ok with this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 






I love those shoes!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_LOL @ heather... Did you know that's Heather Mills? (before she lost her leg obvs.) she used to be a nude "lingerie model", yikes.._

 
Serious?!  It looks like her head was photoshopped onto another womans body.  If its her, no wonder Paul was mad.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilsuzy* 

 
_http://m.blog.hu/ce/celebvids/image/...age_S01E08.jpg
What the heck!! LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm curious, but I'm afraid to open it, after your reaction I'm afraid its not work safe.........like a majority of the pictures on this thread.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I turned off the moderate safety search and Yikes the first one from my name was a naked guy holding his guy parts up for the world to see..... Thank goodness for the Moderate safety search._

 
Wow, I didn't know about this feature, I'm going to have to find out how to use it.


----------



## frocher (Aug 27, 2008)

Ms. Z, I love that you noticed the shoes first.  That is too cute and funny.  I love them too.


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_My God! I'd never be able to indentify this creature... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Isn't that an angora rabbit?? I love angora


----------



## laperle (Aug 27, 2008)

I didn't know it was supposed to be our first name only... Here we go:






I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tango.


Too bad I can't dance it.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 28, 2008)

Um... Um... (Typed in my first REAL family name, weird I know but my Lithuanian name and English name are different)




Typed in English name. Ashley, obviously. 


And wow, um, I guess a lot of pornstars have my name?


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1102/...764ddf.jpg?v=0

This is mine, though google changed my name to catherine when it's actually katherin..people always spell my name wrong


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 28, 2008)

When I search my fully name I actually get a picture of me- kind of cool, hehe

And no fun but this is what i get when i search first name.
http://www.adina.com/ADINA pillow kidZ.gif

And i was hoping for something funny and/or naughty!


----------



## Jot (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm with Adina, i get myself too! how cool


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2008)

I share the name of a flower, so that is what I get.  Or a pic of a chic with nice boobs.  Either way...it's all good.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_





I googled just my first name, Michelle. I just wikipedia'd her and her name is Michelle Bass, she's famous in the UK._

 
Ahh Michelle Bass... famous for being a bunny boiler on Big Brother, getting her boobs out and presenting on the porn channel, her mother must be so proud


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Meh, mine are boring. Well, the other pictures are of pornstars, so I'm not posting those. >:[


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Ahh Michelle Bass... famous for being a bunny boiler on Big Brother, getting her boobs out and presenting on the porn channel, her mother must be so proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I remember her...looking at that picture makes me think she looks better with brown hair though..


----------



## Korms (Aug 29, 2008)

Like most, I got porn with safe search turned off (the Lornas of the porn world have hella big bewbies).  With safe search turned on I expected to get a bunch of Lorna Doone pictures but instead I got a picture of some other chick called Lorna (it was so underwhelming I could not be bothered to post the picture).


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep, I'm Heidi


----------



## kimmy (Aug 30, 2008)

the first photo google brings up with my name is really dirty...so search "kimmy" at your own risk haha. the second one is pretty predictable, though:


----------



## red (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm Lucie


----------



## Shanti (Aug 31, 2008)

There's this Indian lady, she looks like an actress, and supposedly she's at a movie premiere.


----------



## jrm (Aug 31, 2008)

Apparently its a birthday party at Chuck.E.Cheese ...

... um okay


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

LOLLL here's mine!!
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d2...anie-holla.jpg
lol that is sooo random


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_When I search my fully name I actually get a picture of me- kind of cool, hehe

And no fun but this is what i get when i search first name.
http://www.adina.com/ADINA pillow kidZ.gif

And i was hoping for something funny and/or naughty!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_I'm with Adina, i get myself too! how cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Using my full name, I get me too! And it's even a picture I like!


----------



## Repunzel (Sep 1, 2008)

this is the pic that came up when i put my name in





and this is the pic that came up when i typed in my b/fs name lol :0


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 1, 2008)

Nina:





wtf lol i was expecting nina the shoes or something ...


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL when I put in my bf's name! Hahah, cute.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 1, 2008)

this was the first one that came up for my name: Hannah 
http://freduhl.files.wordpress.com/2...montanajpg.jpg
but it definitely changes, b/c when i did it once last week, it was something naughty


----------



## gitts (Sep 1, 2008)

I always consider my name as quite rare, Eleanor.  My image is a car.  This was really cool:
[URL="http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:Ush5ejDxXo1EzM:http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z198/A_major_Gamer/Cars/eleanor_conv_01.jpg"]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:...or_conv_01.jpg[/URL]


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha mine isn't too bad! Pretty self explanatory.





BUT my husband's is HILARIOUS!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















WTF???


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 1, 2008)

^ Lmao!! that's too funny..


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_^ Lmao!! that's too funny.._

 
I know, right! LOL.


----------



## EllieFerris (Sep 2, 2008)

Not hard to guess what my full first name is. Here are the first and second images.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## browneyedbaby (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_



_

 
Eww Rebecca Loos


----------



## EllieFerris (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_My God! I'd never be able to indentify this creature... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually, that's not a cat. It's an English Angora Rabbit! (cutest bunnies ever!)


----------



## miss_cinday (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## laperle (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_BUT my husband's is HILARIOUS!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















WTF???_

 
Your hubby is not alone. Look what I've found when I've searched my mom's name: 






And she's not a montage!!


----------



## nibjet (Sep 4, 2008)

"keegan"  hehe


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 4, 2008)

My name is Mocha.


----------



## joygasm (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## niknacnikki69 (Sep 4, 2008)

My name is Nicole. The pic states that Anna Nicole would be played by Willa Ford


----------



## concertina (Sep 4, 2008)

This is El Misti in Peru. I'm a volcano, yo!!


----------



## ka-ron (Sep 4, 2008)

god, i love this thread!

my name is karima:






lol,


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 5, 2008)

some of these are downright crazy and hilarious.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Eww Rebecca Loos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Who is she??


----------



## Karina (Sep 5, 2008)

This thread cracks me up. I am a lurker, but I decided to join in. Mine isn't funny or naughty though.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

Charlotte comes up as this


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 5, 2008)

http://queenofqueenspageant.tripod.com/ckmrs.jpg

Hey! I come up when I type my name. How strange. Joke! But yeah, that's me.


----------



## ka-ron (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Who is she??_

 
Rebecca Loos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
she claimed to have some kind of relationship with david beckham, after that she became kinda famous & earned a lot of money,


----------



## browneyedbaby (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ka-ron* 

 
_Rebecca Loos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
she claimed to have some kind of relationship with david beckham, after that she became kinda famous & earned a lot of money, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly! I hate that girl, fame for being the other woman?!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 8, 2008)

This is what I got when I searhed my surname

and this is what I get when I search my middle name:
http://www.wallpaperbase.com/wallpap...ia_rizzo_9.jpg

and for my firts name there of course once again comes a bunch of pictures of Heidi Klum


----------



## KrystyAnn (Sep 8, 2008)

First name only (safesearch on):





Odd... just odd.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL I wish I was as hot as this chick!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 8, 2008)

lol... fun thread.

My first name:


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 11, 2008)

Haha!!! 

My name's Sorcha, some pretty strange pictures come up when I google it, this is the first. 






When I search my first and second name together, the first two images are of me, oddly enough.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 11, 2008)

Obviously, my name is Corinne, but I don't know who the heck Corinne Russell is!  I looked up what I could and supposedly she was a dancer and model (and a contortionist!) in the 80s.  Oooooook!


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 11, 2008)

lol its picture of me without make up....lol jk...


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't even know what this is?


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 13, 2008)

The first one is with my full name. This is just my first name.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmm.. nothing unexpected! Yay... spiderman's girlfriend lol!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 2, 2009)

Hmmm well my name is Chloe.





So not me, lol I'd never be caught in a bikini.


----------



## User35 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats not me .....


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ahhh Snap!!!!....My real picture popped up!! Imagine the Chances ...*cough*


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_Hmm.. nothing unexpected! Yay... spiderman's girlfriend lol!




_

 
That should have been Shimmer's


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Fataliya (Mar 3, 2009)

Not to hard to guess what my name is:

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:...cy_lords_2.jpg

Here's second pic:

http://tbn3.google.com/images?q=tbn:...y-burns_03.jpg

And sadly enough...no, I don't look like either of them. I WISH my body was that hot!


----------



## emmy282 (Mar 3, 2009)

My full name: 





Winchester Cemetery
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not even the UK one, this one's in Illinois. Weird...

My first name only: http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200808/r281091_1193215.jpg
(Not me)


----------



## Hilly (Mar 3, 2009)

Hillary Clinton. Obv. lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 3, 2009)

well first i did my new surname... and i got a piccie of louise rednapp come up!






and the i used my maiden name and no surprises that a piccie of louise bonner from mulholland drive popped up!





everybody found it so amusing that a 'cazy' lady had my exact name! my new surname though nobody ever has!


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 3, 2009)

erin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










not bad i guess.


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_




lol its picture of me without make up....lol jk..._

 


hahaha


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 3, 2009)

It's because I am a ballerina by day, but one badass mofo by night.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_




lol its picture of me without make up....lol jk..._

 
DAMMMNNNN Rihanna's TMZ picture didn't have jack on this...Now this must be what a real ass whipping looks like....Thats Horrible...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definitely not a good Smokey Eye!! I hope the one she fought with looked somewhat worse


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 3, 2009)

that's my body double. LOL
j/k.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is what i get with just my first name: http://www.vibe.com/style/models/200...os_outtake.jpg


----------



## fintia (Mar 3, 2009)

My name is Sue Ellen...  lol  actually my parents used to see the TV series Dallas.. my daddy liked this lady's name a lot.. so.. i got it


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 3, 2009)

wtf.. this thread is so weird/funny.


----------



## User35 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_




lol its picture of me without make up....lol jk..._

 
what do you call a girl with two black eyes ???

nothing she's already been told twice !!! 

ha..pretty bad I know..


----------



## Esme (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.sugarcainentertainment.co...loads/miss.jpg

Busted at my night job, LOL!!
This is from my first name only.
My first and last brings up all my friends from LJ.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 4, 2009)

This thread is hilarious!

Here's mine. I'm sure you guys can guess what my name is lol
Boop.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 4, 2009)

My first name:





And my full name:





The funny thing is it's the male in the picture who matches my name.


----------



## bahamababe (Mar 6, 2009)

.....


----------



## kiss (Mar 8, 2009)

I got....sofia vergara...


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 8, 2009)

omg I just puked D:


----------



## jennyfee (Mar 8, 2009)

^ hum can I ask why??


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Mar 9, 2009)

The first that appear when i  search my fisrt name ( julia)


----------

